# Any DVD RW brands other than Sony & Moserbaer?



## patkim (Sep 29, 2016)

I have seen repeated failures with Sony & Moserbaer DVD RW disks.  I have noticed that the DVD RW disks fail sometimes after quick erase. I have so far thrown at least 2 Sony & 4 Moserbaer DVD RWs in last 2 years.

I was wondering if there is any other good brand I can count on for DVD RWs?
Thanks.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 29, 2016)

samsung pleomax was a good brand but they are pretty hard to find nowadays.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2016)

You can try Verbatim


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 30, 2016)

has anyone heard of national?Is it a reliable brand?i found some sellers offering national dvd-Rs and RWs for as low as Rs 230 for a pack of 10 discs on ebay.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2016)

I've not used National DVDs recently. But they were a mix bag in terms of compatibility with DVD drives. Same can be said about their reliability also. Out of 8 DL DVDs I've used 6 were recorded good and two got wasted. Now for the 6 DVDs I had to write'em at 2x speed, Lol 

BTW, here's review which may be helpful 
User review: National - DVD+R-DL (DVD+R9) 8.5GB - Club Myc


----------



## patkim (Oct 1, 2016)

In my personal opinion ebay is as well a home to duplicate, unreliable products. They do not have a good descriptive review mechanism and the %feedback rating for sellers there is totally deceptive.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2016)

No, there's good sellers. I've bought original japan made Verbatim DVDs. and Theyt are original Japan made Verbatim. From the Plastic box to the quality of the DVD - when you hold one in your hand and when you write one is sheer awesomeness to say the least.


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2016)

i wonder why u still look for dvd rw discs ? among all optical disc types, dvd rws are what fails fastest.

back in those early pen drive days, i had several moser baer, frontech, samsung discs. samsungs probably lasted a bit longer, may be more than a year, but eventually they all failed. then felt happy to have made transition to pendrives.


----------

